# Cat-Back Exhaust



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

Ive been lookin at the GReddy cat-back. im wondering if anyone knows what it sounds like or maybe suggest an exhaust system. My gf just bought a Skunk2 cat-back for her 97 civic and it sounds very nice. I know they dont make a Skunk2 exhaust for the 94 altimas. atleast i havemt found one. i want about the same sound. Real deep. I dont want something that sounds like a dirt bike or a lawn mower.

Thanks in Advance,
Kurtis


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

I took my 95 to a local exhaust shop and had the guy (whom around my parts has a good reputation for this kind of work) hang some custom 2 3/4 inch pipe to a Magnaflow muffler. It looks real sharp and sounds just right. The magnaflow doesn't give that coffee can sound - it is a nice low tone. I already found there isn't much in the way of a kit for the Altima and this only ran me $425


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

you can almost get a fart canon and as long as you have a resonator it should sound good.
I got the Tsudo Fireball from ebay ~$200 shipped. its not as quite as i would like but its not raspy at all.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Cherry bombs. 20 bucks=) Im gonna get that installed. Would as 12 inch glass pack fit?


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

im lookin for the sound but i also want the ponys with it. catback for sure. no coffee cans.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Im telling you cherry bomb glass packs are old skool and they deliver. May sound like butt, but hell yeah!Red glass packs, straight pipe, no resonator. old skool.


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

Kdragon... ive been looking at that same catback...im pretty sure it would deliver the same hp but is the sound deep?...theres a lot of civics and neons running around here that sound like shit...i dont want the dirt bike sound. im not worried about how load it is...just the sound quality. i want/need something real deep...can you possibly post a clip or something?...maybe direct me to a site that a sound clip?...or possibly a video?

Thank in Advance,
Kurtis


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

just thought of something else: has anyone knocked out their cat. convert. that also has a catback?....better sound quality? worse?


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

The Tsudo Fireball sounds ok. With out the silencer its a little loud. As for sound its not great but it also not a lawn mower. If you don't like the muffler you can keep the stock one or cut off the flange and get a different muffler.

As for the cat question I would think it would be louder. It also depends on if you gut the cat or use a test pipe.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

power, metallic cat...3" pipe..and a wall-mart tip...


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I went to a tuner shop here in el paso, and they told me the cherry bombs would work ok, but they would be loud as hell, but the greddy, ok if your running engine mods. But if you have like an intake or something small, just get another cat like the stock one and get 2 and a half inch pipe installed. That will sound a bit louder than stock, and will give you a boost in power and torque.


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

ive decided to weild the exhaust my self...my father has done it before so he will help me do it. i just gutted the cat yesterday. still in the middle of the engine swap. im basicly waiting on parts now. i just bought a new clutch. the car will be damn near new


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

Altissan said:


> ive decided to weild the exhaust my self...my father has done it before so he will help me do it. i just gutted the cat yesterday. still in the middle of the engine swap. im basicly waiting on parts now. i just bought a new clutch. the car will be damn near new


 well congrats... what kind of engine you get newer KA or a SR?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

how di it sound all gutted out?


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

well the engine is competely done with a new clutch. i gutted the cat and to tell you the truth i didnt notice much difference at all. barely any noise difference. i dont kno if the car runs better because of the new engine or the cat or both. but its done and it runs great. its a KA btw. 55k on it


----------

